# 2011 World Series Game 7 (for all the marbles!)



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Damn those Cardinals! Enough of this already. 

Rangers take an early 2-0 lead and the Cards come RIGHT back and tie it up.

:new_cussi


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Lord Vader said:


> Damn those Cardinals! Enough of this already.
> 
> Rangers take an early 2-0 lead and the Cards come RIGHT back and tie it up.
> 
> :new_cussi


Yeah, I was bummed about the whole thing. I turned it off in the 8th inning because it was obvious the Rangers were done.

The Rangers had their chances in game 6 to win. They blew it. It just would have been nice to see the Rangers win since they have never had the title before.

I did find it funny how low key the series was this year since there were no big name teams involved.


----------



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

Way to go Cardinals!!!!! 

:jumpingja


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Those who didn't watch it missed one of the Best WS in years. Even though St. Louis won, I thoroughly enjoyed this Series!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Lord Vader said:


> Those who didn't watch it missed one of the Best WS in years. Even though St. Louis won, I thoroughly enjoyed this Series!


Yeah, how bout them Yankees! :sure: All kidding aside this World Series was one for the books.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Rangers fans here around Dallas were depressed and sulky...It has been GREAT!!!!  Congratulations to the Cardinals - they fought back in every way from August until last night.

I was hoping the Yankees go after CJ Wilson this off-season, but after seeing his horrible postseason I've changed my feelings a little. He'd be a good #3 behind CC & Nova.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

On the local sports stations here, the last couple days have been spent blasting Rangers' Manager Washington, calling him a bad manager and highly overrated. In watching this Series and seeing many of his decisions/moves, this assessment of him may not be that inaccurate.

Kind of sad that the MVP for the ALCS ended up costing the team, IMHO, the World Series. Cruz should have easily made that catch at the end of the game in game 6. Instead, he misjudges it and lets it go over his head out of reach, scoring two runs and bringing the Cardinals back.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> On the local sports stations here, the last couple days have been spent blasting Rangers' Manager Washington, calling him a bad manager and highly overrated. In watching this Series and seeing many of his decisions/moves, this assessment of him may not be that inaccurate.
> 
> Kind of sad that the MVP for the ALCS ended up costing the team, IMHO, the World Series. Cruz should have easily made that catch at the end of the game in game 6. Instead, he misjudges it and lets it go over his head out of reach, scoring two runs and bringing the Cardinals back.


Washington wasn't the problem. He's a good manager who does what most teams are scared to do...run. The bullpen collapsed and like you said, Cruz cost them.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I may not think he's a bad manager, but I do not believe he is a good one. The last 2 days I've heard a lot of complaints from Rangers fans about him. 

Still, I'd take him over our recently departed idiot Ozzie Guillen.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

How did this happen?

Game 6 revisited.


----------



## St Louis Cardinals Fan (Oct 22, 2006)

It was a great Series. It was a shame for either team to lose. Both classy Organizations.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

This has been a great postseason, while I am happy that the Cardinals won (Didn't think that they would make the playoffs) with Tony LaRussa retiring, I am happy he went out on top  :goodjob:


----------

